# Anyone ever been to Mountain Creek? (NJ)



## formanproject (Apr 7, 2010)

My friends and I usually hit up Hunter on the East coast, since my friend has a house about an hour away from the mountain. However, Mountain Creek is a lot closer to us than hunter is. I was wondering if anyone has ever been there and could tell me about how it compares to the other mountains around.

Thanks!

-Tom


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Trails are icy and crowded. The park sucks I think. Expensive, bad crowd( I caught people trying to break into my car a few times this past season).

The good; all park on 2 mountains served by high speed quads


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

formanproject said:


> My friends and I usually hit up Hunter on the East coast, since my friend has a house about an hour away from the mountain. However, Mountain Creek is a lot closer to us than hunter is. I was wondering if anyone has ever been there and could tell me about how it compares to the other mountains around.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Tom


we have mtns in nj??? wtf is that about!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

if u go on the weekdays its not terrible..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sucks tremendously....


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

cifex said:


> Sucks tremendously....


agreed.

Suck it up and drive to poconos or hunter. I bought a triple play card 2 years ago, used it once and havent been back since. Place sucks and is full of people who think they are the shit


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

went to mount creek for the first time this year. being from NYC the hour twenty minute drive and the fact that it's open till 9pm made it too hard to pass up. I only ride on weekdays so the crowds ain't too bad until school lets out and the kids show up around 5. None of the young buck boarders bother us, though we probably look like scary 30 somethings to them:laugh:

Because of the close proximity to the city and the fact that we could leave later 1pm as opposed to 7am me and my boys were able to ride alot more this year. 

jumps and rails on two hills all day.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> agreed.
> 
> Suck it up and drive to poconos or hunter. I bought a triple play card 2 years ago, used it once and havent been back since. Place sucks and is full of people who think they are the shit


where is mt creek at? im in nj and never heard of it, i take the drive to the poconos 2-3 times weekly...


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Adrii said:


> where is mt creek at? im in nj and never heard of it, i take the drive to the poconos 2-3 times weekly...


200 route 94
Vernon, NJ 07462


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks man...too bad it sucks huh


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

im 2hrs n 35 min from there....i might as well go to the poconos which is only an hour and 20 minutes...


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Adrii said:


> thanks man...too bad it sucks huh


It's not that bad...more snowboard friendly than the mountains I've gone to upstate. They have decent jumps, and rails to play around on. Me and my friends had more fun there than going to Windham or Hunter. I'd say try it out, but go on a weekday cause I have a feeling it's crazy on the weekends. Also be sure to go to the South Peak, and Bear Peak lifts.


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Adrii said:


> im 2hrs n 35 min from there....i might as well go to the poconos which is only an hour and 20 minutes...


yeah if that's the case then stick to the Poconos. Never been riding in the Poconos. What's a good mountain out there for riding?


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

smooth said:


> yeah if that's the case then stick to the Poconos. Never been riding in the Poconos. What's a good mountain out there for riding?


id say jack frost/big boulder, blue mountain and bears creek, all within halfhour from eachother....boulders park is awesome! bears is also nice too...blue mountains is good too.....they are all pretty damn fun actually lol


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Adrii said:


> id say jack frost/big boulder, blue mountain and bears creek, all within halfhour from eachother....boulders park is awesome! bears is also nice too...blue mountains is good too.....they are all pretty damn fun actually lol


Where are you at that Creek is that far away? 

Jack Frost and big boulder is where i normally go also. Camelback is also a good spot. Only been there a couple of times and it i had a good time. I never been to blue


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> Where are you at that Creek is that far away?
> 
> Jack Frost and big boulder is where i normally go also. Camelback is also a good spot. Only been there a couple of times and it i had a good time. I never been to blue


im in cherry hill nj man...check out bears creek, and also blue...they are good spot but blue gets super crowed friday night thru sunday


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

Adrii said:


> im in cherry hill nj man...check out bears creek, and also blue...they are good spot but blue gets super crowed friday night thru sunday


damn well your not missing out on creek then. next season i gotta get around to more places.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Still a decent place to ride as long as you like park riding. Some pretty good riders there also

YouTube - Mountain Creek 2010 Last Day <~~~~~ not me lol


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> Still a decent place to ride as long as you like park riding. Some pretty good riders there also
> 
> YouTube - Mountain Creek 2010 Last Day <~~~~~ not me lol


All I like is park Dude.... But it'S further then the poconos....


----------

